# I will be in Phoenix again!!!!



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

So......I plan to be in Phoenix (Chandler area) from Jun 12-Jun17 and then again Jun 23-29. I going to go visit Tim Torres again...and I would hope to herf it up with a few of your PHX folks both of those weeks! So lets put something together and hang out and due our lungs some good! 

What say you all?!


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

I just got back from a big cornfield and almost missed this thread. I'm in for a herf at HT the 23-29. When do you want to do it?


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

ARRGHH!! why do all the best things happen on my days I gotta work!!! hopefully I'll be free for your 2nd trip closer to the end of the month...
I look forward to meetin ya!!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Go get 'em Than!

Show them valley dwellers a good time bro, MoB style :tu


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

screwbag said:


> ARRGHH!! why do all the best things happen on my days I gotta work!!! hopefully I'll be free for your 2nd trip closer to the end of the month...
> I look forward to meetin ya!!


Hey, you don't have to work earlier in the week, right? We could meetup at Habanos Torres at 6pm on the 26th? Anyone else up for that?


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Hang on boys! My trip got pushed back into mid July. Maybe more people can make it in July! I'll post more specifics when they come out. I'm actually in PHX airport right now posting this. Flying through to OC.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I will be officially a resident at the end of this month. I leave Cali on the 30th. Half my stuff is in Phoenix already


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

Just keep me posted for july then...We'll herf it up!!


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

Silhanek said:


> Hey, you don't have to work earlier in the week, right? We could meetup at Habanos Torres at 6pm on the 26th? Anyone else up for that?


yeah...normally off sunday thru wed...lemme know if anything else good comes up!!


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm down at Tim's pretty much every day.


----------

